# Langely McNeal DQ from X-Games for honoring Sarah Burke!



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

American racer disqualifed from X Games, she says for racing with Burke armband - The Denver Post

The Post also has an article. There is a special newscast to be held in Boise tonight, after the pro-bowl; but alas I am not in Boise! But I would love to see some of the footage!


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Wrong Info*

On Langley's own Facebook page she dismisses this article and others, saying that she was DQ'd for a wrap she had added to her boot bindings (had nothing to do with the arm band). Wrong info.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

It's still a BS disqualification based on a BS rule. So X-games hosts a race, and then has rules that allow disqualifying the fast people because they were too aerodynamic? How stupid.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm happy to level most of my indignation at Marielle Berger who made the complaint. The woman finished 14 seconds behind and then used a technicality to bump Langley out and secure her spot in the finals. Something tells me that a boot wrap would not give Langley a 14 second advantage. At least the French can take solace in the fact that they're still the best whiners in the world.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Most participates were wearing spandex race suites; she wore her moms ski pants and was still faster! The french only protested it because they were trailing her and they threw in that "card" last minute. 

The hair tie should have been called out in her earlier run if it was a violation.

Rules are rules, but should be enforced from the beginning of a competition not in the final just because someone is losing!

The X games make up their own rules and are not regulated by FIS.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

CGM said:


> Something tells me that a boot wrap would not give Langley a 14 second advantage. At least the French can take solace in the fact that they're still the best whiners in the world.


Exactly


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

So what do you think the "X" in X Games stands for? I interpret to mean "don't bother watching" just like the slash across a cigarette means "no smoking".


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Us Americans are great. Of all the injustices in the world, we get our hackles up over someone getting disqualified from a game. Classic.


----------



## noot (Jan 24, 2012)

It was totally not cool on how all of that went down. Langely really deserves better than that. If you are going to have a rule you better inforce them from the beginning. It was a poor run race in my oppinion and they should've run the race over to make up for there mistake. 
If a hair tie on the boot makes you faster I am going to get me some


----------

